# Timer 82c54 del PC IBM para controlar un motor DC atraves de PWM



## joelzaiter (Jul 10, 2009)

Saludos, me gustaria saber como configurar el 82c54 de la PC para controlar un motor DC usando PWM del contador 2 en modo 2. 

lo que estoy haciendo en mi programacion es medir las revoluciones del motor con las interrupciones del puerto paralelo y con el RTC al cabo de 1 seg leo cuantas interrupciones se dieron del puerto paralelo y los multiplico por 60 dandome el valor en RPM entonces ahora quiero saber, si digito 1000 RPM, quisiera que el motor se vaya a esa cantidad pero usando el 82c54 de la PC, ya he leido que es utilizado para controlar motores DC, con la modulacion de ancho de pulsos, y me gustaria saber como haria eso? 

anteriormente estaba controlando atraves de puerto paralelo por la direccion 378h sacando por el bus de datos 1 y 0 pero en este caso el control es muy inexacto por que lo que estoy es switchando el motor, apagando y prendiendo :s! y no cumple con mis requisitos... 

Estoy usando Lenguaje Ensamblador. Turbo Assambler... por si acaso  

agradeceria mucho su ayuda!


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 18, 2009)

Si te entendi, haces simultaneamente la medicion y el control de velocidad del motor, algo asi como convertir el PC en un controlador PWM de un motor ?.

He estado estudiando tu esquema y creo entender el circuito para contar las revoluciones del motor. No entiendo por qué o para qué usas el LS373 y cómo es el circuito que usas para activar el motor porque aparece como un bloque en tu esquema. Por otro lado, usaste el puerto paralelo para proveer una señal PWM al motor, eso pareciera correcto pero segun tu experiencia, qué pudo ser la falla para que no te funcionara ?. Tu dices que lo que hacias era encender y apagar el motor y... acaso el
control PWM con el PIT no haria lo mismo ?. Saludos.


----------

